# pics of your biggest fish of 2011



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

pics of your biggest fish of 2011


----------



## crazyhorse (Jan 11, 2012)

nice catfish!! but what is the second fish


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

paddle fish or spoonbill


----------



## Chimes (Mar 8, 2011)

My biggest fish yet. Sorry for the low light btw, Just got back from a night fishing trip and Rick didn't use the flash on the camera. This one is about 50lbs, I have some pictures of a 40lb that are in good light. If I can find them I'll post em up here.


----------



## Chimes (Mar 8, 2011)

Alright well I've found the other photos of the 40lbs catfish. So here they are, enjoy! Got both of them in a night where everyone thought the hole was fished out. We showed them otherwise! Though had to go through like 10 gar and 6 turtles along that river to get em!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

What does cat fish taste like?


----------



## Chimes (Mar 8, 2011)

Sling Jim said:


> What does cat fish taste like?


Well the first time I tried catfish I thought it tasted like mud, but the second batch I tried it was seasoned perfectly.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

400 lb marlin, some mahi and some ono. RIP Keenan Kneriem


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

very nice when i live in missouri i had a stock tank that i keep them in a flush the fish with fresh water a couple day and no mud taste really tasty


----------



## Chimes (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah I heard the same thing works for carp, to clear out their mud veins.. Never tried carp yet but I'll get around to it one of these days!


----------



## cowboij (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

nice spoon bill way to go


----------



## cowboij (Nov 2, 2011)

thank ya


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

i was gonna post, but then i saw your fish and i was like screw it. hahaha


----------

